# “Hate crime” lies..



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Not surprized.

Hijab-cutting incident involving Toronto girl did not happen: police


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s sad that a person or persons will create incidents to drive and agenda and create a hostile environment such as this, crying wolf can be dangerous, when incidents like this do happen, how can it be taken seriously, its no wonder a race or ethnic group of people can be hated, at times, they are their own worst enemy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Not surprized.
> 
> Hijab-cutting incident involving Toronto girl did not happen: police


I wonder if she came up with this idea, or did an adult put her up to it so as to make Muslims look like victims to be the reason for more violence.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Our own government invents incidents to politically smear Republicans and Trump. Dick “turban the” Durban apparently made up the shithole comment. He has a long history lying and the democrats all jumped on the wagon, all to happy to repeat a lie for political advantage. That is just the latest example.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

nd Turd Party Types and Lie-bertarians go out of their way to smear Conservatives & Christians and Flyover Republican voters and anyone else who dares resist Legalized drugs or pro Minority pro gay orthodoxy


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Happens more than progs care to admit and should be expected in the western world when schools teach children at a very young age victim-hood is a lifestyle.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Happens more than progs care to admit and should be expected in the western world when schools teach children at a very young age victim-hood is a lifestyle.


Good to see you!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

One of the problems is when a lie makes it to the MSM, even when proven to be a lie, it is seldom retracted......people only hear the lie....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Muzzies are encouraged to lie to advance their causes.I never believe them even if they said the sky was blue, they're liars!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The religion of peace my a#$.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Will not face any legal consequences... ugh


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Will not face any legal consequences... ugh


Not surprised, if they did charge with filing a false police report, she would probably be offended, thanks TG for getting us all riled up....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Will not face any legal consequences... ugh


Of course not. Infidels are not to judge the Muslim.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems in the US most every so called hate crime against a Black was faked and or committed by another Black. None of them ever face charges either.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> Good to see you!


I check in twice a week, read more than I talk. Good to be here.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Seems in the US most every so called hate crime against a Black was faked and or committed by another Black. None of them ever face charges either.


Or ginned up by the MSM and the Cloward-Piven closet Maoists of the Swamp )0


----------

